# Help identify this work!



## Meredith (Apr 11, 2021)

I fell in love with this painting at an estate sale and would love to learn more about it! Thank you for any and all help!


----------



## serene (Nov 20, 2020)

Hi Meredith 

Probably Tully Filmus... Please check


----------

